# Do You Like Your 2017 Christmas Present?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you like it? Be honest please.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No, I wanted $1Bil in Bitcoin and didn't get it


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I absolutely love my Christmas present, because the whole family was "present" - and we enjoyed each others loving company.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No, I wanted $1Bil in Bitcoin and didn't get it


You have my friendship. That should be more than Godunov.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I gave more than I got. I didn’t have time to give gifts yet to those on my TC friends list.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> Yes, I absolutely love my Christmas present, because the whole family was "present" - and we enjoyed each others loving company.


That's wonderful.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kivimees said:


> Yes, I absolutely love my Christmas present, because the whole family was "present" - and we enjoyed each others loving company.


As I get older, that becomes more valuable to me also. My family all got together also, and it was a great time. I also nowadays get a bigger charge over what I give than what I get. My wife and I got my grandkids something they weren't expecting, and they were so surprised and excited that they had tears come to their eyes.

Of course, I finally got a new coat which is actually warm and sets of DVDs which make me laugh out loud, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice poll ArtMusic. 


Yes I love them all.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'I did not receive a Christmas present.' 

But that's okay. Despite the sadness of losing my mother ten days before Christmas, I had the presence of my lovely spouse of 44 years on the day, and I feel blessed indeed.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In Spain we do not give presents in Christmas, but rather in Epiphany, so I have them fresh. 

I'm happy with the lot, especially a new gramophone from my wife, to add to my small collection.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

schigolch said:


> In Spain we do not give presents in Christmas, but rather in Epiphany, so I have them fresh.
> 
> I'm happy with the lot, especially a new gramophone from my wife, to add to my small collection.


My Spanish sister-in-law once told me that as a little girl, she'd got up early on Epiphany morning and unwrapped the presents. She didn't like hers and much preferred her sister's and was tempted to swap them over - 'The Kings will never know!' - but luckily thought better of it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I got tickets to Eugene Onegin


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My wife and I do Christmas gifts the way my parents did when they were living. 

We establish a certain cost limit and then go buy ourselves what we want, wrap them up and give them to each other. 
In that manner the "gift" is a total surprise to each of us not knowing what the other had bought themselves. 

When one of us opens a gift and it contains something the other can't possibly use we then give it to the other. Of course either of us can opt to keep the gift for ourselves ... but I really have no use for silky undergarments ... :lol:

Bought my deceased brother-in-laws 2000 Infiniti I30 ... gave my 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T to my son; now I run about town in solid comfort and luxury.


----------

